# sources needed please



## nwcatman (Oct 8, 2007)

i am new at the pen end of this game and have ordered from HUT but am looking for a source for some GENTS, STATESMAN, EMPEROR etc kits. would appreciate any help. also have a t-7 tormek on the way in and am looking for the TNT 708 and HTK 705 access. kits but so far no luck.    THANKS for any help.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 8, 2007)

The pen kits you are looking for come from Craft Supply U.S.A. a/k/a CS.  http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/
I don't know what the other things are that you are asking about.


----------

